# Go To Lipstick



## afulton (Feb 4, 2011)

What's your go to lipstick? What's the (1) color your wear the most often?  Please share....


----------



## JennsJewelz (Feb 4, 2011)

Currently, it's my Viva Glam V!


----------



## Curly1908 (Feb 4, 2011)

Viva Glam VI


----------



## BriLuvsMacNow1 (Feb 4, 2011)

lip gloss nice buzz!


----------



## K_ashanti (Feb 4, 2011)

MAC touch lipstick


----------



## Blushbaby (Feb 5, 2011)

MAC Siss & Fresh Brew.


----------



## tsb10 (Feb 5, 2011)

Touch or Fresh Brew


----------



## novellastar (Feb 5, 2011)

Mac Half-N-Half
  	Estee Lauder- Pinkberry


----------



## nightinggale07 (Feb 15, 2011)

Estee Lauder Pink Berry
  	MAC Cute-ster


----------



## User38 (Feb 15, 2011)

Chanel RA Emotive


----------



## afulton (Feb 15, 2011)

I keep hearing about MAC's Touch...I've got to try it.


----------



## Pretty1234me (Feb 16, 2011)

Viva Glam II with lip liner ( can we say AMAZING!), Siss, or Touch


  	------------------------------
  	NW 45 
  	Bobbi Brown - Almond 7
http://xxblackbeautyxx.blogspot.com/


----------



## BriLuvsMacNow1 (Feb 19, 2011)

Avon's lipstick in Pink Passion
  	and 
  	M-A-C's tinted lipglass in nice buzz


----------



## DILLIGAF (Feb 19, 2011)

Fresh Brew or Call My Bluff


----------



## sss215 (Feb 19, 2011)

Violetta


----------



## Regality101 (Feb 19, 2011)

MAC's Velvet Teddy


----------



## darkskyequeen (Feb 19, 2011)

Mac's cremesheen in Modesty. Love love love it. It's in my makeup bag all the time!!! It's the most perfect pinky brown for my lips. It's almost the same colour as my lips but a tiny bit pinkier and maybe a little darker (my lips are not very pigmented). It is kind of like a darker version of rimmel airy fairy.


----------



## RealDoll (Feb 19, 2011)

MAC Lovelorn or Hug Me


----------



## IsisStar (Feb 19, 2011)

Fresh Brew and Shitake


----------



## L281173 (Feb 21, 2011)

Girl About Town and Shitaki


----------



## Sass (Feb 21, 2011)

MAC Fresh Brew & Maybelline Sensational in Pink of Me


----------



## SugarDaisy (Feb 21, 2011)

MAC Touch
  	Revlon Colorburst in Hazelnut


----------



## WhatWouldJoanDo (Feb 21, 2011)

NARS Cruising !! a perfect nude pink


----------



## afulton (Mar 3, 2011)

Thanks for all the posts.  Lots of great 'Go-To" lipsticks!


----------



## bobbiedoll03 (Mar 7, 2011)

MAC Underplay


----------



## Ingenue (Mar 8, 2011)

Rouge d'Armani Lipstick in Beige 106

  	I have not met a more effortless nude for my skin tone.


----------



## Boasorte (Mar 28, 2011)

Taupe by MAC.


----------



## BeautifulLuv (Mar 28, 2011)

Estee Lauder Mocha and Mac's Half & Half and Fast Play


----------



## Beutyjunkie84 (Mar 28, 2011)

Rimmel's Airy Fairy or MAC Creme de la Femme. I love my Lavender Whip too!


----------



## nazih09 (Mar 28, 2011)

Another vote for MAC Viva Glam V


----------



## FierceMrsButler (Mar 28, 2011)

MAC lipglass in Spite, Viva Glam 5
  	MAC lipstick in Viva Glam 2, Cyber, Ruby Woo, Up the Amp, Myth, Honeylove
  	Chanel lipgloss in Giggle


----------



## BlaqVixenBeauty (Mar 31, 2011)

Mine is CoverGirl Lip Perfection in Divine:



  	Spellbound is gorgeous too:



  	New site address: http://www.blaqvixenbeauty.com


----------



## MissTiffany2U (Apr 5, 2011)

MAC Viva Glam VI
  	MAC Naked Paris 
  	MAC Beaux Lustreglass


----------



## DILLIGAF (Apr 12, 2011)

MAC Kissable Lipcolour in Flaunting It.


----------



## Romina1 (Apr 12, 2011)

MAC Angel and Morange
  	and my new love Dior addict 578!


----------



## califabulous (Sep 3, 2011)

mac shy girl with prrr lipglass.  Still hunting for the perfect "one step" lip color....anyone tried bobbi brown nude gloss?


----------



## Nicala (Sep 3, 2011)

As of lately, Marquise 'D with NYX round l/g in Real Nude on top.


----------



## califabulous (Sep 30, 2011)

califabulous said:


> mac shy girl with prrr lipglass.  Still hunting for the perfect "one step" lip color....anyone tried bobbi brown nude gloss?


  UPDATE: Bobbie Brown nude gloss is nude-looks clear on my pigmented lips.  But  BB Pink Buff, Tangerine are gorg!  I need to purchase...I only swatched


----------



## StyleBlack (Nov 11, 2011)

MAC's Radiant Jewels Dazzleglass
  	MAC's Wicked Ways Lipgloss


----------



## iadoremac (Dec 12, 2011)

For nudes its MAC Touch and for Color its Ruby woo


----------



## Kara Thrace (Dec 12, 2011)

Syrup 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  	And a nude-dusty pink gloss from Catrice, I don't know the name...

  	Edit: The catrice gloss colour is nº 9, "Is mine"


----------



## PixieDancer (Dec 12, 2011)

Always in my make-up bag:
  	MAC Speed Dial - really brightens up my face (NC30/35)
  	MAC Brave
  	MAC Snob
  	Revlon (002) Matte Pink


----------



## NL5671 (Dec 15, 2011)

MAC 5N or MAC Empowered.


----------



## drammy04 (Dec 22, 2011)

Siss for a neutral and I'm really loving Hibiscus right now.


----------



## Marisanicole619 (Dec 22, 2011)

I love love love Ruby Woo


----------



## Naynadine (Dec 22, 2011)

Snob
  	and VG Gaga1


----------



## LuvKay26 (Dec 22, 2011)

MAC Viva Glam V or NARS Multiple in Orgasm


----------



## bobbiedoll03 (Jan 7, 2012)

Lately its been MAC 3N lipglass


----------



## Cocosmith (Jan 11, 2012)

I'm currently loving Rebel, Get Rich Quick Dazzleglass, and my Favoriteeee peachy nude is the new Have to have it lip pencil with over indulgence cream sheen on top........Gorgeous....


----------



## Curly1908 (Jan 12, 2012)

I have been KILLING my Nars Strawberry Fields l/g as of late...which is a damn shame since it's LE.


----------



## MissTiffany2U (Jan 13, 2012)

Yet another great LE color that I missed out on... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Curly1908 said:


> I have been KILLING my Nars Strawberry Fields l/g as of late...which is a damn shame since it's LE.


----------



## bobbiedoll03 (Jan 13, 2012)

I need to start wearing this!!


Curly1908 said:


> I have been KILLING my Nars Strawberry Fields l/g as of late...which is a damn shame since it's LE.


----------



## Curly1908 (Jan 14, 2012)

I'm picky so I rarely think things are worth the hype or are THAT unique.  Strawberry Fields l/g is, however.   I wish you had it.  It looks GREAT on WOC.  If it makes you feel any better, I'm still sad I missed out on Ripe Beach blush ombre and Underplay l/s.


----------



## Curly1908 (Jan 14, 2012)

Yes!!!  You do!  I re-organized my makeup and discovered all this beautiful stuff that I've either NEVER worn or have only worn 1-2x.  I need to be more aware of my collection so that I don't make any unnecessary purchases.


----------



## califabulous (Jan 14, 2012)

I totally missed out on strawberry fields.  I thought it was some same old pinky red....and I don't usually wear reds...but it is so gorg.  I don't feel too badly that i missed it since I can't wear NARS lip formulas...but I didn't know it back then!


----------



## Mindful (Jan 14, 2012)

I usually reach for MAC sweetie and Covergirl Divine.


----------



## __nini (Jan 28, 2012)

MAC* HUE*


----------



## Morena.Doll (Jan 29, 2012)

MAC Lipstick in Freckletone!


----------



## afulton (Jan 29, 2012)

I love this one too!



bobbiedoll03 said:


> Lately its been MAC 3N lipglass


----------



## afulton (Jan 29, 2012)

I am loving MAC's Spite and Chanel's Giggle.  They also are dups for each other!


FierceMrsButler said:


> MAC lipglass in Spite, Viva Glam 5
> MAC lipstick in Viva Glam 2, Cyber, Ruby Woo, Up the Amp, Myth, Honeylove
> Chanel lipgloss in Giggle


----------



## califabulous (Jan 30, 2012)

oooh any more chanel dupes for mac colors?  I've yet to find a "list" for mac to higher end brands...


----------



## QueenOfSnark (Feb 3, 2012)

I've been wearing the hell out of Chanel's Flamboyante recently, which is funny considering I didn't think I liked it at first and nearly returned it. It's a pretty glossy strawberry red that's just so easy to wear. It's perfect for when you want to wear something lighter than a red but deeper than a pink/nude.

  	As for Chanel dupes for MAC, it's kinda hard to compare the two since Chanel tends to go for subtlety in their colors and MAC goes for impact. Not in the sense that Chanel lacks color saturation, but has a softer-focus effect IMO. Even so, here are some dupes I could think of:

  	Hyde Park = Watch Me Simmer
  	Etole = Capricious


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Feb 4, 2012)

Viva Glam VI


----------



## Makep Junkie (Feb 24, 2012)

I have currently been reaching for my Revlon Lip Butter. It feels light on the lips and very moisturizing. I love that it feels like I'm only using a tinted lip balm but looks prettier and more opaque.


----------



## Mahsa007 (Jun 2, 2012)

MAC Plumful


----------



## KelseeBrianaJai (Jun 2, 2012)

NARS Schiap


----------



## soybean (Jun 7, 2012)

My go-to-lipstick, Clinique's Think Bronze or Shy.


----------



## iadoremac (Jun 7, 2012)

MAC Pink Plaid


----------



## True (Jun 7, 2012)

NW45  Mac Taupe - nude. Mac Ruby Woo - Red.


----------



## reesesilverstar (Jun 7, 2012)

NC50

  	Rimmel Moisture Renew - Dusty Rose (MLBB)
  	MAC Viva Glam - VI SE (Pink)


----------



## califabulous (Jun 7, 2012)

QueenOfSnark said:


> I've been wearing the hell out of Chanel's Flamboyante recently, which is funny considering I didn't think I liked it at first and nearly returned it. It's a pretty glossy strawberry red that's just so easy to wear. It's perfect for when you want to wear something lighter than a red but deeper than a pink/nude.
> 
> As for Chanel dupes for MAC, it's kinda hard to compare the two since Chanel tends to go for subtlety in their colors and MAC goes for impact. Not in the sense that Chanel lacks color saturation, but has a softer-focus effect IMO. Even so, here are some dupes I could think of:
> 
> ...


  	this was really helpful.  I realized I never responded!  thank you


----------



## v1k2a3t4 (Jun 8, 2012)

Guerlain rouge automatic 102. It's a little pinker than my lips but it's a gorgeous nude pinky brown. I'm trying to find a dupe in MAC though because I can't pay 25 pounds a time for lipstick. NC50 SS


----------



## joanita (Jun 14, 2012)

viva glam V


----------



## califabulous (Jun 15, 2012)

currently MAC cremesheen lipglass richer,lusher or cherish lipstick


----------



## xyewrminex (Jun 18, 2012)

My to go lipsticks are:

  	MAC Touch
  	MAC Hug Me
  	MAC Jubilee
  	MAC Fresh Brew
  	MAC Half n Half
  	Revlon Mink
  	NYX Hermes
  	NYX Orion

  	I'm a NC50 for reference.


----------



## Mindful (Jul 3, 2012)

Mac Sweetie


----------



## bobbiedoll03 (Jul 3, 2012)

As of lately NYX Thalia


----------



## lexielex (Jul 3, 2012)

Mac half n half Mac ravishing


----------



## nudibelle (Jul 3, 2012)

Lipstick-lovelorn Lipgloss-  cremesheen deelight


----------



## crystrill (Jul 4, 2012)

mac creme in your coffee


----------



## vita cooper (Jul 9, 2012)

MAC girl about town


----------



## DirtyPlum (Jul 10, 2012)

NC42 - I go to (ATM) MAC Mocha or Brave and Bobbi Brown Guava!


----------



## Ilovecheesecake (Jul 13, 2012)

Lately I've been loving my NARS Barbarella!


----------



## XP0S3D (Jul 13, 2012)

Wet 'n Wild Mega Last Lip Color in Bare It All


----------



## MarissaJane21 (Jul 13, 2012)

Viva Glam V


----------



## Jenrbelt (Jul 13, 2012)

Laura Mercier - Caramel


----------



## EOTD-Fanny (Jul 15, 2012)

Some of my to-go lippies:

  	See Sheer

  	Pleasureseeker

  	Venus

  	Firesign

  	Cut a Caper

  	Ravishing

  	Reel Sexy

  	All from MAC! <3


----------



## UberMACGeek (Jul 15, 2012)

MAC Freckletone and Quick Sizzle


----------



## katred (Jul 17, 2012)

[delete]


----------



## KaShaeD (Jul 17, 2012)

TOP 3
  	1.MAC Pink Popcorn
  	2.MAC Flamingo
  	3. Wet n Wild Bare It All (replaced MAC Pillow Talk)


----------



## MacAddictNurse (Jul 17, 2012)

My most favorite has always been Ruby Woo, but I am also in love with sweetie, pink pigeon, and must recently cut a caper.


----------



## hannahrosette (Jul 19, 2012)

MAC Marquise'D and Love Nectar lustreglass - Nude

  	MAC Sweetie - Pink

  	And lately,  I've been loving MAC Capricious or Revlon Just Bitten lip stain in Beloved with a clear gloss on top... SUCH a pretty, flattering color on my skin-tone! 

  	And just for the heck of it, my favorite red lately has been Tarte Lipsurgence in Swank. I think it came in a value kit or something that I bought from Ulta or Sephora.... either way, it's an awesome sheer, glossy red. Very wearable, and perfect for summer!


----------



## brokenxbeauty (Jul 21, 2012)

MAC Viva Glam V. It goes with everything!


----------



## CarlaSouza (Jul 22, 2012)

It depends on my mood, but for hot pinks Mac quick sizzle or Party parrot; for pech lips I use MAC Reel sexy and for nudes NARS Crusing or dressmaker dressmaker.


----------



## nudibelle (Jul 22, 2012)

Have been wearing craving all week  Forgot all abt this color Great pink


----------



## Jadison (Jul 23, 2012)

Viva Glam


----------



## leahrenae (Jul 23, 2012)

love MAC Siss...with a light brown liner. I wear it with or without gloss on top. it's the perfect nude for me.


----------



## Boasorte (Jul 25, 2012)

My new go to lipstick is Cosmo by MAC. nice pink natural color that goes with everything and I can wear even without wearing a stitch of any other makeup.


----------



## monley (Jul 26, 2012)

MAC Marquise D<3


----------



## anne082 (Jul 27, 2012)

i'm currently loving Chanel - 39 Paradis and MAC - Pleasureseeker


----------



## LavenderPearl (Jul 27, 2012)

Definitely MAC's Plumful. <3 It's funny, because I bought it on a whim, and it looked unoriginal in comparison to my stash but it's now a HG.


----------



## sereagoso (Jul 27, 2012)

MacAddictNurse said:


> My most favorite has always been Ruby Woo, but I am also in love with sweetie, pink pigeon, and must recently cut a caper.


  	just bought cut a caper and really not feeling it too much :/ I had such high hopes for it because the color looks beautiful but I just cant seem to pull it off!


----------



## UberMACGeek (Jul 28, 2012)

I'm been loving Siss and Fresh Brew lately


----------



## UberMACGeek (Jul 28, 2012)

I also love Lady Dander


----------



## lindas1983 (Jul 29, 2012)

MAC lightly ripe (i'm almost finished my last backup, please be repromted soon)


----------



## ainelson86 (Jul 29, 2012)

MAC Vegas Volt! Absolutely in LOVE with that lippie!


----------



## ainelson86 (Jul 29, 2012)

MAC Vegas Volt! I am in LOVE with that lippie! Line with a little beet liner and you are ready to go! Beautiful for WOC


----------



## corinne27 (Jul 30, 2012)

Myth would have to be my favorite nude.... Rebel would have to be my favorite bold!!


----------



## KelseeBrianaJai (Aug 2, 2012)

As of late I've been using Cut A Caper EVERYSINGLEDAY lol


----------



## shontay07108 (Aug 2, 2012)

These days it's been Only Monica by Dolce & Gabbana.


----------



## xStarryEyedX (Aug 3, 2012)

high tea lipstck w/ love nectar gloss. go to for like 3-4 years.


----------



## califabulous (Aug 4, 2012)

mac snob or cherish love them.


----------



## quelleerinq (Aug 4, 2012)

mac plumful and mac so chaud


----------



## Merula (Aug 5, 2012)

MAC Darkside


----------



## drammy04 (Aug 9, 2012)

Mac Strut your Stuff from Kissable Colour is my go-to red! This one of the rare few I have backed up. (I have 3)


----------



## HeavenF (Aug 11, 2012)

MAC Snob and Gaga Viva Glam Lipglass


----------



## kyradee (Aug 21, 2012)

MAC Viva Glam V
  	MAC O


----------



## pinkcrush (Aug 21, 2012)

Blankety with or without clear lipglass


----------



## Copperhead (Aug 21, 2012)

I guess mine is MAC's Fresh Brew. It never leaves my purse/makeup bag.


----------



## glammy girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Team Blankety


----------



## CartoonChic (Aug 22, 2012)

I can't decide! I keep switching colors too much.


----------



## nuclearteeth (Aug 26, 2012)

It's been MAC Quick Sizzle for a few months now. It's the first one I grab out of the gate in the morning.


----------



## stealmyheartlve (Sep 22, 2012)

By far.. MAC Lipstick in Touch!


----------



## tats (Sep 24, 2012)

CartoonChic said:


> I can't decide! I keep switching colors too much.


	And me.. I can't pick one lol
  	The most used one is probably Viva Glam II


----------



## Kaidan (Sep 25, 2012)

For a bit of pink, Revlon Strawberry Shortcake lip butter.  For nude lips, Viva Glam Gaga 2 (the first lipstick that I'm about to finish) and lately Hue.  For coral, I automatically pick Vegas Volt.


----------



## glammy girl (Sep 25, 2012)

Right now I'm loving Blankety :eyelove: I always pair it with Oak lipliner and C Thru lipglass, best nude lip combo ever


----------



## Skov780 (Sep 25, 2012)

My favourites right now is:

  	MAC Gel

  	MAC Fabby

  	MAC Icon


----------



## PixieDancer (Sep 25, 2012)

Ever since the Heavenly Creature Collection I have been wearing Venus and Fire Sign a TON!!
  	Also got the new perm release of Mehr and it is LOVE... just like my go-to Brave!!


----------



## glammy girl (Sep 25, 2012)

PixieDancer said:


> Ever since the Heavenly Creature Collection I have been wearing Venus and Fire Sign a TON!! Also got the new perm release of Mehr and it is LOVE... just like my go-to Brave!!


 Ah I'm dying to get Mehr :eyelove: Just haven't got a chance to get to Mac recently but it's torturing me lol. But at least it's perm so that's awesome


----------



## drammy04 (Sep 25, 2012)

stealmyheartlve said:


> By far.. MAC Lipstick in Touch!


	with Mahogany lip liner it's gorg!


----------



## PixieDancer (Sep 26, 2012)

glammy girl said:


> Ah I'm dying to get Mehr
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	 Oh you HAVE to get it!!!  It is the perfect MLBB shade!  You might have to ask in the store for them to look for it... Some ladies were saying they were going to their stores to purchase these new perm shades, and they had MUA's and SA's there that didn't know anything about them!  Some said they weren't even out out yet!  They had to check with a manager before locating them!


----------



## TXBeautyBaby (Sep 26, 2012)

Touch by MAC it was my first MAC lipstick and one of my fav nudes!


----------



## pinkcrush (Sep 26, 2012)

I just jumped on the Creme Cup bandwagon n I'm  LUVIN it!!!


----------



## Sweet Pea (Sep 26, 2012)

Mac Hue 
  	Mac Shy Girl


----------



## glammy girl (Sep 26, 2012)

pinkcrush said:


> I just jumped on the Creme Cup bandwagon n I'm  LUVIN it!!!


 I wanted to buy Creme Cup for so long now but just have it in my head that it'll be a touch too light for my skin. I'm NC35, think it'll suit me?


----------



## pinkcrush (Sep 27, 2012)

glammy girl said:


> I wanted to buy Creme Cup for so long now but just have it in my head that it'll be a touch too light for my skin. I'm NC35, think it'll suit me?


 I say GO 4 IT but add a bead of clear lipglass to soften the effect of the initial app ... It really is a beautiful color on its own but... MAKE IT WORK 4U!!!


----------



## DILLIGAF (Sep 28, 2012)

Lately my go to color has been a Revlon Lip Butter in Pink Truffle. I can just slap it on without a mirror and still look decent.


----------



## stealmyheartlve (Sep 30, 2012)

drammy04 said:


> with Mahogany lip liner it's gorg!


  	I'll have to try that.


----------



## AishaArora (Nov 3, 2012)

i like NYX Round Lipstick


----------



## Dominique33 (Nov 3, 2012)

M.A.C Offshoot
  	Chanel Rouge Coco in Chintz, Mademoiselle, Charme

  	I don't have many real nude lipsticks ( except Hue and a few others )


----------



## AishaArora (Nov 6, 2012)

Mac Saint Germain!!!!!!!!


----------



## Film_Noir (Jan 20, 2013)

Rich Fig by Mary Kay or Deepest Wish  by Mac (LE). I,'m NC50


----------



## B7uemo0n (Feb 5, 2013)

MAC Angel with subculture lip liner or soar lip liner


----------



## MacNcheese (Feb 6, 2013)

Revlon Lip Butter in Sugar Plum or Pink Truffle.


----------



## Brightlights2 (Feb 6, 2013)

MAC
  	- Candy Yum Yum
  	- Viva Glam Nicki 1


----------



## VampyCouture (Feb 6, 2013)

Revlon Lip Butter in Fig Jam
  	Korres Butter Lipstick in 38 Cinnamon
  	Mac Lipstick in Hot Chocolate
  	Lancome lipstick in Love It


----------



## LouGarner (May 19, 2013)

L281173 said:


> Girl About Town and Shitaki


  	So mad Mac discontinued Shitaki


----------



## trina11225 (May 19, 2013)

Well I have five lippie weeks, red, nude,orange, berry and pink in rotation. But Grrr if I must berry haute by Revlon.


----------



## Mayanas (May 19, 2013)

Revlon lip butter Candy Apple   i.love.it


----------



## LouGarner (May 20, 2013)

trina11225 said:


> Well I have five lippie weeks, red, nude,orange, berry and pink in rotation. But Grrr if I must berry haute by Revlon.


  	you are so lucky. I can alone wear nude lippies to work so on the weekends is when I get to do something different


----------



## Lipstickdiva420 (May 21, 2013)

I switch through lippies and gloss a lot so I don't really have a go to lipstick, but lately I've been wearing ablaze lippie a lot.


----------



## Lipstickjunkii (May 21, 2013)

I have so many lippies that I'm not really loyal to one. At some point it was Lady Danger for hitting the town. These days I gravitate toward my deeper reds i.e. Russian Red
  	I currently work in a conservative space so I reach for safer colors e.g. Revlon's Berry Haute, Revlon's Coral Berry, Revlon's Temptress and NYX Angel.


----------



## Dominique33 (May 21, 2013)

Currently ? Maybe Chanel RCS Pygmalion or Dior Addict Extreme in Chérie Bow ? I also tried Caliente 3 or 4 times, great colour !


----------



## JaneHorror (May 25, 2013)

Kate Moss Rimmel Lipstick, my favorite red lipstick and Im not even a lipstick person lol


----------



## kellyw (May 25, 2013)

Lipstickdiva420 said:


> I switch through lippies and gloss a lot so I don't really have a go to lipstick, but lately I've been wearing ablaze lippie a lot.


 Me too!


----------



## Dolly Snow (May 25, 2013)

My go to lipstick is Pink Pearl Pop, I love it. 
  	It gives my lips a gorgeous pop of pink color and it is so flattering on me!


----------



## shontay07108 (May 25, 2013)

RiRi Woo. I've been wearing it all 4 days it's been in my possession.


----------



## Richelle83 (May 25, 2013)

Usually Syrup or Shanghai Spice.


----------



## ma146rina (May 25, 2013)

lately i have been wearing VGN a lot but usually i go for Angel or Peach blossom


----------



## nunnie115 (Jun 4, 2013)

Lazy day  Oh and viva glam gaga 2


----------



## ForeverJenn (Jun 4, 2013)

MAC craving


----------



## Dominique33 (Jun 4, 2013)

I think it's Chanel Rcs in Pygmalion for this very week or maybe another. Not very faithful when it comes to lipsticks


----------



## LouGarner (Jun 4, 2013)

nunnie115 said:


> Oh and viva glam gaga 2


  	I love viva glam gaga2


----------



## bitesizedberna (Aug 10, 2013)

Everyday is Brave new bronze. I just wish its not LE


----------



## DivaLevy (Sep 27, 2013)

Mac's Rebel that is my holy grail right there!


----------



## Paint&Ink Chick (Sep 27, 2013)

I'm not really a l/s girl,but when I do it's usually "Sweetie" or 1 of my purples. Otherwise my "Go to" is Fuschia Fix tm with VG VI lipglass or Miss Marble Le lipglass over it.


----------



## anne082 (Sep 27, 2013)

I currently use MAC Saigon summer, Sunny seoul ,Peach blossom, Chanel Charme 40 ,Tom ford pink dusk


----------



## MissTania (Sep 27, 2013)

MAC Pink Plaid-, Mac Full Fuschia, MAC Sunny Seoul, MAC Pink Noveau - I always feel comfortable in these shades,


----------



## ma146rina (Sep 28, 2013)

Angel, Viva glam V with Dervish lip pencil,Hue,Feed the senses with Liqueur  lipglass on top


----------



## nemo007 (Sep 29, 2013)

Oh good question!!! Has to be nars falbala and damage or mac laugh out loud. For nudes nars cruising and dior griege.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Sep 29, 2013)

Mac Pink Pearl Pop, and Mac Flamingo.
  Those two have been my get up and go lipsticks.


----------



## SallyKelly (Oct 3, 2013)

1 n only Nars!


----------



## boujoischic (Oct 5, 2013)

Has been Lavender Whip, and Pink Nouveau but Im moving to my darker shades now Ruby Woo and Rebel


----------



## dreamlove (Oct 10, 2013)

Mac "pink Friday"


----------



## LouGarner (Oct 11, 2013)

boujoischic said:


> Has been Lavender Whip, and Pink Nouveau but Im moving to my darker shades now Ruby Woo and Rebel


have you picked up FOD


----------



## lilchocolatema (Oct 12, 2013)

Nars Honolulu Honey l/s and Giza l/g. Always wins!


----------



## turtleh1920 (Oct 14, 2013)

my go to lately has been velvet teddy


----------



## LouGarner (Oct 14, 2013)

turtleh1920 said:


> my go to lately has been velvet teddy


i don't have velvet teddy. I keep telling myself i should pick it up


----------



## sagehen (Oct 16, 2013)

turtleh1920 said:


> my go to lately has been velvet teddy


 What liner, if any, do you wear with Velvet Teddy?


----------



## LouGarner (Oct 16, 2013)

lilchocolatema said:


> Nars Honolulu Honey l/s and Giza l/g. Always wins!


will have to try Honolulu honey. 90 Percent of my lippies are Mac


----------



## macgirl006 (Oct 16, 2013)

Ruby woo is my weapon of choice.


----------



## boujoischic (Oct 20, 2013)

LouGarner said:


> have you picked up FOD


 I really wanted it but missed out on it sadly. I know I would have loved it. I keep checking the cb for it FOD and Prince Noir.


----------



## LouGarner (Oct 21, 2013)

boujoischic said:


> I really wanted it but missed out on it sadly. I know I would have loved it. I keep checking the cb for it FOD and Prince Noir.


I'm looking for prince noir too


----------



## Melzie (Oct 24, 2013)

As of the moment, Urban Decay's Fiend.  Several months ago it was YSL's Rouge Volupte in Ultimate Beige (#3).


----------



## MzBrownBeauty (Oct 26, 2013)

I switch between MAC's Freckletone, Feed the Senses and RiRi Nude


----------



## whittnee (Oct 26, 2013)

Mac Snob . Recently Riri Nude


----------



## MsKb (Oct 26, 2013)

MAC Red or Ruby Woo! def my pick me up and face the world colours


----------



## Msgyal (Oct 26, 2013)

Fixed on Drama


----------



## cocotears (Oct 27, 2013)

MAC Up The Amp, MAC Verve and Burberry Tea Rose.


----------



## DILLIGAF (Nov 1, 2013)

DILLIGAF said:


> Lately my go to color has been a Revlon Lip Butter in Pink Truffle. I can just slap it on without a mirror and still look decent.


  Well this has changed. I stopped using the Revlon Lip Butter because in the heat of South FL it can get rather messy. Now I reach for MAC Restrained or Hug Me if I want MLBB. For color I can't seem to stop using UD Venom. For red I've been using the hell out of Deeply Adored


----------



## MsPurple417 (Nov 7, 2013)

It's a tossup between Sephora Rouge - Bewitch Me and UD Revolution in Venom


----------



## Beryl (Nov 10, 2013)

My to go lipstick  for fall/winter is Accessorize Head over heels nr 4 a lovely red color.


----------



## sagehen (Nov 15, 2013)

At the moment, I am hooked on the combo of NYX Brown Cafe, WnW Bare It All and a little gloss on top. Just takes a minute and I look polished and put together.


----------



## Lipstickjunkii (Nov 20, 2013)

Currently in rotation for my 9-5:
  Revlon Matte Balms - Sultry and Elusive
  Wet n Wild Fergie - D'Vinely Chilled
  Revlon Matte lipstick in cocoa craving

  Weekends is fair game for any color but this is what currently goes for my usual everyday look.


----------



## macgirl006 (Nov 27, 2013)

Lipstickjunkii said:


> Currently in rotation for my 9-5:
> Revlon Matte Balms - Sultry and Elusive
> Wet n Wild Fergie - D'Vinely Chilled
> Revlon Matte lipstick in cocoa craving
> ...


  Damn those Revlon balms!!! I can't find 'em anywhere. Everytime I find a display it's empty. I curse the day they were manufactured!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  too much?


----------



## Lipstickjunkii (Nov 27, 2013)

macgirl006 said:


> Damn those Revlon balms!!! I can't find 'em anywhere. Everytime I find a display it's empty. I curse the day they were manufactured!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  LMAO. You a mess. I've seen them in CVS, Ulta and my local Target displayjust got a restock so keep looking. They will be yours!


----------



## macgirl006 (Nov 27, 2013)

Lipstickjunkii said:


> LMAO. You a mess. I've seen them in CVS, Ulta and my local Target displayjust got a restock so keep looking. They will be yours!


  Lol!!! Just started giving up cuz I didn't think they restock since I thought they were LE. I don't live near a Target but I am right across from a CVS and I'm afraid I'm on "the watch list" as
  I just walk in and walk right out every other day or so. Will keep trying since you said some restocking is happening. Thanks Lipstickjunkii!!!!


----------



## sagehen (Nov 27, 2013)

macgirl006 said:


> Lol!!! Just started giving up cuz I didn't think they restock since I thought they were LE. I don't live near a Target but I am right across from a CVS and I'm afraid I'm on "the watch list" as I just walk in and walk right out every other day or so. Will keep trying since you said some restocking is happening. Thanks Lipstickjunkii!!!!


  My Target has the Colorstay balm pencils in a permanent display, right abouve the regular ones - you might try looking there. Keep up the hunt! I want one of the red ones so bad!


----------



## macgirl006 (Nov 27, 2013)

sagehen said:


> My Target has the Colorstay balm pencils in a permanent display, right abouve the regular ones - you might try looking there. Keep up the hunt! I want one of the red ones so bad!


  Hmmm I will keep on checking then...I ckecked Ulta's website and Target's website but it's not available there.
  Just gotta have patience then...Is it possible that some Cvs stores won't get it? I've seen the display at other locations but not at the one near me.
  I hope you find the red one!!!


----------



## sagehen (Nov 27, 2013)

macgirl006 said:


> Hmmm I will keep on checking then...I ckecked Ulta's website and Target's website but it's not available there. Just gotta have patience then...Is it possible that some Cvs stores won't get it? I've seen the display at other locations but not at the one near me. I hope you find the red one!!!


  When you go to CVS or Walgreens, do you look upo above the regular shelves? That is where they keep stock that won't fit on the shelves at the moment and that is where I found a coule. At this time of year, the big stores move their regular merchandise out of the way for the holiday stuff. Look up at the overstock and see what you can find. Nice, unmolested product up there.


----------



## LoriQ (Dec 14, 2013)

Mine is pink. Right now I'm wearing NYC lipstick in Petal. It's a beautiful shade of pink and it shines soo beautifully!


----------



## bodybyvi (Dec 16, 2013)

lip gloss and MaC lipstick.
  these are my kind...


----------



## lexielex (Jan 11, 2014)

Mac St. Germain,syrup and any of the NYX lip butter glosses these are heaven


----------



## bodybyvi (Jan 23, 2014)

Fresh Brew. But i like to stay simply without using Lipstick . Thanks for the post.


----------



## Kykirsu (Jan 25, 2014)

I'm pretty much a lipstick hoarder. Hard to say what's my go to lipstick but I can tell you my current mood and that is retro mattes! I am obsessed at the moment. One day I'm Riri Woo, the next I'm Heaux (giggles) then after that I'm L'oreal LeMatte Matte For Me. Purchased Ruby Woo not too long ago and cannot wait to rock it.


----------



## goldielockss (Feb 3, 2014)

sweet and sour. omg. beautiful.


----------



## LouGarner (Feb 3, 2014)

goldielockss said:


> sweet and sour. omg. beautiful.


  i haven't had a chance to wear it. i can't wait to wear it in the spring/summer time.


----------



## Antiqued (Feb 9, 2014)

Milani Teddy Bare


----------



## mrsdoubtfire33 (Feb 13, 2014)

L'oreal Blushing Berry or Maybelline Mauve-ulous. I can just put these 2 on and go!


----------



## macnc50diva (Feb 13, 2014)

Of all the MAC lipstick I have I reach for my maybelline buffs collection lipstick in touchable taupe every single day. It's the perfect nude for my nc50.


----------



## MzBrownBeauty (Feb 14, 2014)

macnc50diva said:


> Of all the MAC lipstick I have I reach for my maybelline buffs collection lipstick in touchable taupe every single day. It's the perfect nude for my nc50.


  Same here. Since purchasing Touchable Taupe and Sin A Mon, my MAC lip glosses and lipsticks have been neglected. I was rockin RiRi Nude faithfully, thought I couldn't find a better nude....I was wrong.


----------



## lexielex (Feb 14, 2014)

I picked up mac creme cup last week haven't put it down since!


----------



## MzBrownBeauty (Feb 23, 2014)

Antiqued said:


> Milani Teddy Bare


  I purchased Milani Teddy Bare and Maybelline's Totally Toffee yesterday. Both are beautiful colors. Oh, this low buy isn't working...sigh. But I'm a sucker for nude lips...I just can't get enough of them.


----------

